# My Shop



## Trophyman (Feb 14, 2012)

Greetings Everyone,
Been lurking for a few weeks, decided to register and get in on the conversation. A few pics of my shop. I built it in 2002 even before we built the house--LOL. Shop it 100x80 with an 800 sqft build out living area, which we lived in till the house was done, inside. I'll post more pictures of tools etc, as I get them formated. 

View attachment Shop .jpg


View attachment 57 on rack.jpg


View attachment Shop in June.jpg


----------



## havasu (Feb 14, 2012)

That is beautiful. Thanks for ruining my day when I look at my little hubble I have!


----------



## Ecam (Feb 15, 2012)

Trophyman said:


> .... I built it in 2002 even before we built the house.....



"Priority:   2. the right to precede others in order, rank, privilege, etc.; precedence. "


A man in touch with reality.  A man that men would vote for!  

Welcome, killer set up, nice 57.


----------



## Trophyman (Feb 15, 2012)

Ecam said:


> "Priority:   2. the right to precede others in order, rank, privilege, etc.; precedence. "
> A man in touch with reality.  A man that men would vote for!  Welcome, killer set up, nice 57.



Thanks guys. In 2004 the wife and I purchased 25 acres in Florida.  We had a business building pre 1949 street rods, some from kits, other resto-rods. Then we would travell around the US to various shows selling the ones that I built during the winter along with parts and accessories for same. We needed a place to store our tractor/trailer as well as build cars. Therefore the shop came first.

The house was finished about 8 months later.

A few more pictures of the shop, apt. some vehicles, and what you do with the 69 Triumph Bonneville when your done riding. GREAT SITE 

View attachment DSC_0428.jpg


View attachment build-out.jpg


View attachment Patty & 37.jpg


View attachment put away.JPG


View attachment AIR PROPERTY CLOSE.jpg


----------



## ME87 (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice.  I like the shot from the air.


----------



## havasu (Feb 20, 2012)

If I had a shop like that, there would be no need to have the house!


----------



## ravigarden (Feb 28, 2012)

Trophyman said:


> Thanks guys. In 2004 the wife and I purchased 25 acres in Florida.  We had a business building pre 1949 street rods, some from kits, other resto-rods. Then we would travell around the US to various shows selling the ones that I built during the winter along with parts and accessories for same. We needed a place to store our tractor/trailer as well as build cars. Therefore the shop came first.
> 
> The house was finished about 8 months later.
> 
> A few more pictures of the shop, apt. some vehicles, and what you do with the 69 Triumph Bonneville when your done riding. GREAT SITE


Wow looking nice shop and Garage....


----------

